# Arrow speed calculator



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php
I post this on flippinarrows thought some of you might want to check it out it has a 
KE and a FOC and shot angle distance


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

pretty cool. How accurate is it. Anyone know?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

So this is what your calculator says about my set-up.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty cool!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> pretty cool. How accurate is it. Anyone know?


I put in my data and it says my arrow is going 60 fps and gets 5 pounds of KE. :?

It says I should only be hunting small game and targets... :lol:

Ya, it's accurate... Like a S.C.U.D. missile... -_O-


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 10yearquest said:
> 
> 
> > pretty cool. How accurate is it. Anyone know?
> ...


Lol...ya that sounds about right. :mrgreen:

My data says I am shooting 321 fps (which is pretty accurate) and producing 94 ft/lbs of energy.



> The general consensus is that 98 ft-lbs. is enough to harvest dangerous/tough game (Cape Buffalo, Grizzly, etc.) - 66 ft-lbs and above


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry bout the unfinished sentence before... had trouble uploading the snip... I guess I better book a trip down under for waters or to the Black Continent for elephant and/or Rhino huh?


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

Not sure how accurate it is, but it was fun to play around with. 

With a 500 grain arrow I already shoot heavy, but the calculator indicated that I could drop my arrow weight down 100 grains without sacrificing KE, and increasing my arrow speed by 40 FPS but if I increased 39 grains I started losing KE.

Not sure that I will change anything but it was something to think about.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

ROI said:


> Not sure how accurate it is, but it was fun to play around with.
> 
> With a 500 grain arrow I already shoot heavy, but the calculator indicated that I could drop my arrow weight down 100 grains without sacrificing KE, and increasing my arrow speed by 40 FPS but if I increased 39 grains I started losing KE.
> 
> Not sure that I will change anything but it was something to think about.


What you are finding is most likely accurate. There is a point where your arrow is too heavy. Playing with the calculations you can find the ideal weight for your setup. With all situations there will be a point where your weight is no longer adding energy and can even drop the amount of energy produced.


----------



## down2hunt (Apr 20, 2012)

10yearquest said:


> pretty cool. How accurate is it. Anyone know?


I've found it to be very accurate. Anytime I've considered making a setup change to my bow/arrow I always run it through the calculator first. Its never been off by more than 2 fps.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

My bow just hit 341fps with a 348gr arrow - I am only pulling 65lbs... wholly rusted metal [email protected]?! That's fast! Here is the Ek from the program above...


----------

